# Arnold for President!!!



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I think this is a great idea! :icon_hum:

SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - Californians will soon see advertisements urging them to help give Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and other foreign-born citizens the chance to run for president.

The cable television ads, set to being running Monday, are from a Silicon Valley-based group that wants to amend the U.S. Constitution, which limits the presidency to people born in the United States. Schwarzenegger was born in Austria but became a U.S. citizen in 1983.

"You cannot choose the land of your birth. You can choose the land you love," Lissa Morgenthaler-Jones says in the ads.

She is a San Francisco Bay area mutual fund manager and major Schwarzenegger campaign donor who is helping pay for the ads and created a companion Web site.

Schwarzenegger, 57, has said he would consider running for president if the Constitution allowed but hasn't pushed for a constitutional change.

The TV ads mark the first significant attempt to build public support for an amendment. While polls show Schwarzenegger remains popular with voters, the idea of a constitutional change is not.

Four proposed amendments are circulating in Congress, but none has advanced. Constitutional amendments require congressional approval and ratification by 38 states.

For information or to help:

On the Net:

http://www.amendforarnold.com


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The 2008 Presidential Ballot will be:

Republican: Arnold Schwarzenegger

Democrat: Jaques Chirac

Green: Kim Jong IL

Independent: Tony Blair


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

No!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't think I could bring myself to vote for Arnold.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

If its not broken then don't fix it.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

kateykakes @ Sat 13 Nov said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to vote for Arnold.


Dont worry, it will never happen.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I happen to like the Constitution the way it is. If you are born here you can run for president if not TOO BAD. John Kerry couldnt get elected could you imagine Arnold vs Thereza


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Southside @ Sat Nov 13 said:


> The 2008 Presidential Ballot will be:
> 
> Republican: Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> ...


As bad as that would be, it is better than Hillary like so many on the news are still talking about :lol:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

You know, I like Arnold, I think he is a bright and smart guy, a common sense approach to things that makes him a good leader

BUT, what is written in the consintution needs to stay the way it is. Arnold may be that one guy out of ten thousand that would turn out OK, be a good american and leader. But we cannot take a chance that 15/20 years down the road, Arbah Arbah has a right to be President of these United States. Of course, i would vote for Arbah before Hillary any day   

But the Consintution which is read a thousand different ways, need not to be change regarding this issue.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

BartA1 @ 14 Nov 2004 20:37 said:


> I happen to like the Constitution the way it is. If you are born here you can run for president if not TOO BAD.


This is why we have amendments. I think we should amend the constitution to allow this, why not. Bush can't run again and frankly he is not so great but he is a hell of a lot better that Kerry. And lets not forget about that D-bag from NY that might try to run. I would vote for Arnold.

Oh and what is a "consintution"?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I like Arnold, but I can't see changing the Constitution for one man.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Southside @ Sat Nov 13 said:


> The 2008 Presidential Ballot will be:
> 
> Republican: Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> ...


The amendment states you would need to be a citizen for at least 20 years. Out of the individuals you mention only Arnold would qualify. He has lived here since the late 60's and has been a citizen since 1983.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm gonna write Rudy G. in!...Or me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Arnold is not a conservative...except in the "fiscal" meaning...same for Rudi, or "McCain the Bolshevik"...

You want conservatives? How about Kay Bailey Hutchison; Ann Coulter, Monica Crowley or Dr. Condi Rice? Or Alan Keyes? Arnold, Rudi and Pat B. are pretenders.

Hey, I voted fort Pat B. in the primaries...just to give Bush 41 a "wake-up call". But the guy is a protectionista and would destroy our economy (again, Human Action, by Ludwig Von Mises...but I'd reckon the vast majority of you don't even know what I just said...)!

Ah, well, those who refuse to learn from history are doomed to repeat it...Hey, if you like Rudi, you must LOVE Arlen Spector...just take a page out of Arlen's book: if your candidates' are constructionists, I'll bar them from a floor vote!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Look at what Rudy did for NYC....the place was crime ridden and crappy. I'm not saying it's not crappy anymore, but he did great things for NYC. And did you see the way he and Pataki took control on 9/11??? Maybe it's just me, but I think he's a good candidate. 

Granted, my husband thinks it's going to be Pataki. We shall see.


----------

